# rops on a 790



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a 790 this week and it lacks about an inch or so of fitting in my garage. They newer styles seems to have the brackets that will allow it fold with the removal of a pin. Anyways, I want to modify mine to be able to do that but would love a picture of the "factory" style so I know what I'm looking at. Can anyone post a picture please???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Josh, insofar as I know, the 790 is part of the Advantage series tractors and at least the latest brochure I have on that series states that the ROPS is fixed. The newer models may be folding though.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

You could buy a new set and I'll take the old ones.  Since my tractor stays in the barn the higth is not an issue.



Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a canopy on my 990s fixed Rops.


----------

